# Michael Vick Dogfighting Case Opens Racial Divide



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

This just pisses me off! Why does **** like this happen all the time when a person of "minority" race or ethinicity is on trial for a crime they most likely commited? 

Why does it have to be a racial issue. Also some of the people in this article really need to go back to school. (the part I am talking about is in bold text below) As an American I am ashamed of some of there English speaking skills. Just terrible!

*Michael Vick dogfighting case opens racial divide*

By DIONNE WALKER | Associated Press Writer 
August 3, 2007 

RICHMOND, Va. - The difference between those sporting Michael Vick jerseys and those urging his swift conviction on dogfighting charges is glaring: Vick's supporters are mostly black; his critics are mostly white. 

The racial divide emerged early in the case against the Atlanta Falcons quarterback, apparent at rallies filled with cheering--and overwhelmingly black--Vick supporters and at anti-Vick protests that are noticeably white. 

Vick's opponents say the evidence against him is overwhelming. For many black supporters, that judgment evokes uncomfortable questions about race and guilt in America. 

*"White folks 'been grindin' on an ax ... and that ax ain't got sharp enough for them,"* said Earnest Hardy Sr., who called the case a witch hunt targeting a successful black man. 

Hardy's Surry County home borders Vick's property, where an April raid turned up evidence of dogfighting. Federal authorities indicted Vick on dogfighting charges, and he faces jail time and fines. He has pleaded not guilty. 

In the rural county split 50-50 between whites and blacks, the case quickly took a racial bent. At the county courthouse, angry letters urged that whites "take back their town." Critics accuse the commonwealth's attorney, Gerald Poindexter, of stalling an investigation to protect one of his own. 

"The only thing I'm doing is protecting my personal integrity and protecting the integrity of the office," said Poindexter, who is black. "I'm not going to be pushed into bringing charges that won't stand." 

Hardy spotted Surry's racial divisions long ago--in the farmland developers are sweeping up and selling at prices working-class folks can't afford, and in the new neighbors who don't look like him. 

Hardy suspects that Vick--famous, rich and black--is just the fall guy behind bigger issues. 

"A hundred-million-dollar black man?" he huffed. "They can't stand it." 

His view is reflected from the Newport News region where Vick was raised to Atlanta, where a rally supporting the former Virginia Tech standout drew several hundred fans, but barely 50 whites, said Gerald Rose, with Atlanta-based New Order National Human Rights Organization. 

Rose said the outcry stems from what he said is Vick's premature conviction in the media--not support for dogfighting. But he said the case also awakens anger over a perceived smear campaign targeting famous black men from Kobe Bryant to Michael Jackson. 

He argues black men who stumble draw excessive scrutiny and especially harsh public judgment. 

"It's been too many cases involving African-Americans (where) they got through the court of law, they've been found not guilty, but damage has been done," Rose said. 

Vick and two co-defendants are scheduled to stand trial Nov. 26. The Southern Christian Leadership Conference plans to recognize Vick at its annual convention, which began Friday in Atlanta. 

"We're in support of Michael as a human being," SCLC president Charles Steele said. "Right now, he's feeling discarded, ostracized by people who are rushing to judgment. It's our responsibility to save him." 

Tempers flared at Vick's July 26 arraignment in Richmond, where outside the courthouse blacks and whites debated everything from animal rights to slavery. 

"It's racial profiling," said Bill Brown, a Richmond store owner who held a sign urging Vick's fair treatment. "We're always trying to brush everything up under the rug when it comes to racial things." 

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, leader of the most vocal Vick protests, says the issue isn't racial. 

"We're reacting very strongly to this case because Michael Vick is someone who's a hero ... If this were Peyton Manning or Brett Favre, we'd be out there," spokesman Dan Shannon said. 

Both NFL quarterbacks are white. 

Vick's case is a "crack in the dam" of American racial tension, explained Jeff Menzise, assistant director of the Race Relations Institute at Fisk University in Tennessee. 

Whites, he said, may have underlying anger at blacks they feel constantly play the race card. Blacks, meanwhile, may feel whites rush to judge black suspects, but are more lenient to white ones, Menzise said. A case like Vick's offers a vent for those frustrations. 

"When you dam up a river, any crack in that dam and every drop of water is going to try and get out," he said. 

Menzise said blacks may despise dogfighting but support Vick as a figure of black success in a society in which there are relatively few. 

At his Richmond clothing store, Brown said he'll continue stocking Vick merchandise, though others have pulled it from shelves. He likened black support for Vick's cause to the support for O.J. Simpson's acquittal. 

"Black people didn't care about O.J.," he said. "But we felt like we finally won."


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2007)

They said the same sh!t when Kobe Bryant went through his rape trial.... Reverse racism is worse than racism itself...


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2007)

I dont give a f*** on whether the accused is white/black/brown/yellow/purple or whatever.

Anyone who mistreats animals is a scum as bad or even worse than a child molester.

And I will also tell it to the face of those "black folks" who are rallying around Vick...*"he is innocent untill proven guilty. He is also a representative of the NFL and has to watch his actions"*.

Deradler.... in that homicide blog I posted, you should read some of the comments people leave about the victims. Some of them are written so poorly, its self explanatory that they live in a failed school district.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> I dont give a f*** on whether the accused is white/black/brown/yellow/purple or whatever.
> 
> Anyone who mistreats animals is a scum as bad or even worse than a child molester.
> 
> ...



BINGO!!!!!!


----------



## insomnia (Aug 5, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> I dont give a f*** on whether the accused is white/black/brown/yellow/purple or whatever.
> 
> Anyone who mistreats animals is a scum *as bad or even worse than a child molester.*
> 
> ...



I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2007)

insomnia said:


> I wouldn't go that far...



Ok....please elaborate! 

Adler, I agree this is BS. Notice the guy doesn't mention that one of Vick's co-defendants has been singing like a canary to prosecutors. He said that Vick has funded the dogs, the kennels, the transportation, and backed the bets. But NOOOOOOOOO. This is racial!

No you stupid dumb a$$, this is illegal.

I also told by a black co-worker of mine that this is pretty common in the NFL, especially the black athelets. If this is the tip of an iceberg, I hope they track them all down. Black or white.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Reverse racism is worse than racism itself...



Agreed and that is why this pisses me off!



syscom3 said:


> I dont give a f*** on whether the accused is white/black/brown/yellow/purple or whatever.
> 
> Anyone who mistreats animals is a scum as bad or even worse than a child molester.
> 
> ...



Agreed as well 99 percent! I think you hit it right on the nail! The only part I dont agree with is that they are worse than child molesters. I would agree that they are just as bad and that is because I love animals so much but not worse than child molesters. 

You know what I mean and I am sure you mean basically the same as I do sys. 



Thorlifter said:


> Adler, I agree this is BS. Notice the guy doesn't mention that one of Vick's co-defendants has been singing like a canary to prosecutors. He said that Vick has funded the dogs, the kennels, the transportation, and backed the bets. But NOOOOOOOOO. This is racial!
> 
> No you stupid dumb a$$, this is illegal.
> 
> I also told by a black co-worker of mine that this is pretty common in the NFL, especially the black athelets. If this is the tip of an iceberg, I hope they track them all down. Black or white.



Agreed with you as well. It really strikes a nerve of mine.

One of my co workers who happens to be black asked me what I felt about this situation.

I told her that I believe in innocent until proven guilty but based off of the evidence so far if he is guilty I hope he gets the max penelty and never plays a game of football in his life.

She started to try and explain to me that in the south where she comes from it is a way of life among her people and it is part of her culture.

I told her that was no excuse and I dont give a damn. It is wrong what he and his codefendants did and he deserves to be treated as the animals were.

I mean come on have you read the charges? In one case they described how they took a dog that lost the fight and was not killed in the process and hung it up, wetting it down and then electrocuting it to death! That is ****ing terrible!


----------



## insomnia (Aug 5, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Ok....please elaborate!



Animal abuse and child molesters are NOT the same, and to think dogfighting is worse is borderline offensive. Don't get me wrong, the people who do both are pieces of sh*t, but it's not nearly on the same scale. Even though we're animals ourselves humans are more important than dogs (but I'd still prefer a dog's company to most people).

Can one person here say if someone raped their little sister they wouldn't be as pissed as if they killed their dog?


----------



## insomnia (Aug 5, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I mean come on have you read the charges? In one case they described how they took a dog that lost the fight and was not killed in the process and hung it up, wetting it down and then electrocuting it to death! That is ****ing terrible!




They killed the dogs that refused to fight as well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2007)

Bottom line, Vick is a scumbag...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2007)

Agreed and he needs to be convicted.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2007)

insomnia said:


> Can one person here say if someone raped their little sister they wouldn't be as pissed as if they killed their dog?



Yes. Me.

Now let me explain. I have lived through someone molesting my daughter. I am also the person who will swerve across the road to dodge a squirrel / turtle / etc. I love animals. I can't own one because I get so attached to them it tears me up to lose them.

But your example is not the same thing. I think I get your meaning and your point.....but taken in context, it's not the same.

TOTALLY agree with Flyboy. Vick is a scumbag.


----------



## insomnia (Aug 5, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Yes. Me.
> 
> Now let me explain. I have lived through someone molesting my daughter. I am also the person who will swerve across the road to dodge a squirrel / turtle / etc. I love animals. I can't own one because I get so attached to them it tears me up to lose them.
> 
> ...



How is that an explanation? I love animals too, but Jesus Christ... if you think dogfighting is worse than child molesting you've got some VERY serious mental issues at the least. Animals are NOT the same as people.

Do you think your daughter would agree with you?


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2007)

insomnia said:


> How is that an explanation? I love animals too, but Jesus Christ... if you think dogfighting is worse than child molesting you've got some VERY serious mental issues at the least. Animals are NOT the same as people.
> 
> Do you think your daughter would agree with you?



You seem to have some mental issues making a mountain out of a molehill.

And the reason *I* am more upset about it is, animals cannot speak and let people know whats happening to them.


----------



## insomnia (Aug 5, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> You seem to have some mental issues making a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> And the reason *I* am more upset about it is, animals cannot speak and let people know whats happening to them.



I'm not the one who brought up the subject of child molesting being WORSE than dogfighting.

I'm not defending dogfighting in the least bit either, what I am saying is that it's not even on the same charts as abusing children.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 5, 2007)

I have watched this case from the very beginning. Remember, Va. Beach, VA
is less that fifty miles from Surry County where all this crap started. The
accusations, the small bit of evidence (at the start) was all dumped into
Gerald Poindexter's lap. He refused to investigate, and when a search
warrant was obtained, he failed to execute it. Poindexter, who is black,
said he didn't like the language of the search warrant, which is why he
sat on it.

Then the feds got into it because accusations of interstate transportation of
dogs was brought up. Even after the feds dug up half of the "Bad Newz
Kennels" property, finding the remains of some 18 dogs, plus all the stuff
confiscated from the property that indicated dog fighting (arenas,
scales, etc) Poindexter still would not bring local or state charges
against Michael Vick. Now one of his co-defendants has made arrange-
ment to cop a plea.... singing his heart out. He sez Vick funded most
of the operation, Vick was present for many of the fights, Vick had a
say in "the disposal" of inferior dogs that would not fight, or the losers.
This guy sez the dogs were shot, drowned, electrocuted and even
slammed to the ground until it was dead. According the the feds,
this is (almost) and open and shut case, especially with the guy who's
copping the plea.

Most the the companies that had Vick as a sponsor have dumped him.
The Falcons have put him on leave. Still there are rallys outside the
Norfolk courthouse by white people who want to condem him and black
people who scream "it's a race thing". 

However, I say let the judicial system do it's thing. If he's convicted
he's looking at eight years confinement and a veerrrrry big fine, unless
the feds come up with something even bigger that what they have.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2007)

As one whose proffesion is to go after these imbecils and who has prosecuted an NFL player for this a few years ago, I can give an insight as to why it can be on a slight level than molestation.

molestation usually hurts and destroys a few individuals and in a way society as a whole. Dogfighting branches out into numerous other endevours and numerous other crimes. Aside from the cruelty inflicted on the animals, you're dealing with illegal betting, illegal drugs (for animals and others), weapons, gangs, etc. Its much more far reaching than just dogs fighting each other. Its a whole sick culture.

And theres rumours the dogs came from NJ.

And the black/white issue is nonsense. Its just grabbing at straws when you know you have no control over your own culture, you attack another. Songs that put women down, handling fights with bullets, owning vicious dogs cause its cool....its out of control and they none but their own neighbothoods to blame.

Its cr*p! Like another thread here that discussed crime in our cities, they bring this on themselves. Every time a white person is involved with something its downhill for whitey. remember Duke Lacrosse?

I'm sick of it. And I'm not racist. One of the greatest individuals of the 20th century was MLK. But come on!!!! There is so much for minorities, its become a luxury. If something happens, start to blame the crackers and you'll be ok.

I'll stop now. Think I'll go back to college. Anyone know how to contact the United Caucasion College Fund?


----------



## 130fe (Aug 5, 2007)

ww2.net


----------



## Clave (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone who preys on the helpless, whether animal or human, is worthy of contempt - there are different degrees of these things, but it should not ever be an issue of colour, bad people need bringing under control no matter what...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 6, 2007)

Saw all the people outside the Courthouse. Some pro-animal rights, some pro-Mike Vick rights. My first thought was, "Don't any of you clowns have jobs?"


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2007)

Njaco:

They always told me, "a mind was a terrible thing" !

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Saw all the people outside the Courthouse. Some pro-animal rights, some pro-Mike Vick rights. My first thought was, "Don't any of you clowns have jobs?"



Was it a weekend? Maybe they do have jobs and decided to take advantage of the weekend.

If it was a weekday, maybe they took the day off?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2007)

insomnia said:


> Animals are NOT the same as people.



While I agree that the molesting of a child is worse than animal cruelty you are wrong in what you say about animals.

It does not matter if they are not people. They are living beings that deserve to live there life peacefully as well and do not deserve to be abused or mistreated.

To think of them as lesser creatures is wrong...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2007)

> They always told me, "a mind was a terrible thing" !



Yeah and just about everybody has one. 

I don't put animals above people when it comes to making a choice but numerous studies have been done to show the connection between animal cruelty and criminal behavior. That should be the focus not "its only a dog".

And Tim I can tell you they don't have jobs. Most are life challenged.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 6, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Was it a weekend? Maybe they do have jobs and decided to take advantage of the weekend.
> 
> If it was a weekday, maybe they took the day off?



I'm pretty sure it was during a weekday. Matter of fact I'm sure of it. 

They must've taken off. Either that or they have no jobs. I don't know many people who go to weekday demostrations. Most, if not all in my experience, are at work. That stuff usually happens after hours or on weekends.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 6, 2007)

Njaco said:


> And Tim I can tell you they don't have jobs. Most are life challenged.



I hear ya', any ole' cause as long as it prolongs the escape from reality for one more day!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2007)

My question, regarding the demonstrations for and against Vick, is who
pays for the signs. Most were professionally done.... and printing ain't
cheap ! I know, wife is a printer !!

Chris.... I agree with you about animals. "It's only a dog", doesn't cut it.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you send money to PETA? SPCA? World Wildlife Fund? These grass-roots orgs get all kinds of money and grants for this from numerous Organizations that people donate to.

When you see that little money can at the 7-11 next time, think of this.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2007)

He should get the book thrown at him. I hate it when celebrities get off free.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 7, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Do you send money to PETA? SPCA? World Wildlife Fund? These grass-roots orgs get all kinds of money and grants for this from numerous Organizations that people donate to.
> 
> When you see that little money can at the 7-11 next time, think of this.



Agreed. Makes you wonder if the whole Non-Profit thing is nothing more than a scam for political advancement of a given agenda.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't know how much coverage other cities are giving this, but the Norfolk
(Va) "Virginian Pilot" is on top of it almost daily. I will keep the forum informed
of their ramblings.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 7, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> He should get the book thrown at him. I hate it when celebrities get off free.



Agreed. And I NEVER want to see him at QB for the Falcons or any other NFL team again. Roger Goodell and all the owners have got to rid the league of the bad guys.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2007)

And thats the issue, Tough, its not black or white, ITS A CELEBRITY AND THEY SHOULD KNOW BETTER! But the racial card always has to be played. Its sick.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## syscom3 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 11, 2007)

Buddah:

"Even death is not to be feared by one who has lived wisely."

Be afraid, be VERY afraid.

I've grown up with animals, had them all cats, dogs, horses. I sometimes don't understand the way that people treat them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2007)

those are good pics up there.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2007)

Did you know that some company has come out with a doggie-chew toy ?
Yep..... you guessed it...... Michael Vick in his football uniform.

Charles


----------



## drgondog (Aug 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Agreed and that is why this pisses me off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a Texan/Southerner and Dog Breeder.

Vick is innocent until proven guilty - if guilty my preference is that he gat a maximum sentence. Pit Bulls are at the top of the list for dog/human fatalities and this is part of the breeding practice that has brought them to this point. 

Man has no more loyal companion than Dog 

I raise Irish Wolfhounds, potentially the most dangerous dog based on size speed and power, for the past 4,000 years, since they were the "dogs of the Gods" in Celtic legends. Zero fatalities in the US according to CDC in a word where Dachshunds and Cocker Spaniels have killed humans.

I am so angry at this practice of dogfighting that I wisjh the penalty for conviction was to fight to the death another person convicted - winner gets euthanized.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I think the fair and impartial course of events for the Vick affair is this:

Suspension with pay for this season (Sorry Atlanta).

Banned from the league if found guilty regardless of whether it gets appealed or not.

Reinstated by the league if found innocent, but "shown" a clause in the new NFL rules about doing things contrary to "the good image of the league".


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2007)

Not sure what the penalties would be. He's been charged under the brand new FEDERAL dogfighting charge, just made law in April. Its gotta be tougher than State laws. The NFL player I prosecuted was fined $5000 per charge, pay vet bills and housing and ordered to surrender his dogs. Done deal.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2007)

As an aside..... Michael Vick's cousin was arrested last week on a drug
charge. No courts date has been set.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

*Vick’s Last 2 Co-Defendants Set To Make Plea Deals*

By Dave Forster
The Virginian Pilot

Michael Vick stands alone.

On Monday, the remaining two co-defendants who were
indicted with the NFL star in a federal dogfighting con-
spiracy case set hearings to accept plea deals.

The decisions by Purnell A. Peace, 35, of Virginia Beach
And Quanis L. Phillips, 28, of Atlanta surprised Vick’s
legal team, said Collins Spencer III, a spokesman for the 
Newport News, Va. native. 

A third co-defendant, Tony Taylor, 34, of Hampton, Va.,
accepted a deal and pleaded guilty two weeks ago, but he 
does not appear as close as Peace and Phillips. A written 
admission that Taylor submitted with his guilty plea said 
he left the group that called themselves “Bad Newz Kennels” 
in 2004 following a disagreement with Phillips and others.

The news of the plea hearings spread late Monday afternoon,
Spencer said he had not heard from the Atlanta Falcons quarter-
back. Spencer said he had talked with one of Vick’s five 
attorneys, Daniel Meachum, who said his client plans to take 
the case to trial.

It won’t effect how they move forward with the case, Spencer said.

Peace’s plea hearing is set for 9 a.m. Thursday before Judge Henry
E. Hudson in Richmond, Va. Phillips hearing is set for the following
Day, also at 9 a.m.

Assistant U.S. Attorney Michael Gill said at the men’s July arraignment
that the prosecutors planned to present a new indictment by the end of
August, which could bring more charges against Vick or name additional
defendants.

The conspiracy charge carries a maximum sentence of five years in prison
And a $250,000.00 fine.

New allegations could surface when Peach and Phillips accept plea agree-
ments. When Taylor pleaded guilty, prosecutors released a summary of
facts that he agreed were true and that the U.S. government could prove
beyond a reasonable doubt.

Among the new details in Taylor’s plea agreement was the assertion that
Vick “almost exclusively funded” the dogfighting operation and supplied
The money the men used to gamble on it.


Charles


----------



## ccheese (Aug 15, 2007)

*Vick plea deal could be possible before end of the week *

Michael Vick 

By DAVE FORSTER AND TIM MCGLONE, The Virginian-Pilot 
August 15, 2007 

One of Vick's five attorneys said he had not had discussions with federal prosecutors. The two lead lawyers did not return phone calls.
On Monday, it became public that two of Vick's co-defendants had set hearings to accept plea deals. The other co-defendant pleaded guilty two weeks ago and agreed to testify for the government.

The conspiracy charge Vick has been indicted on carries a maximum penalty of five years in prison, but judges rely largely on sentencing guidelines imposed by Congress to set specific punishments. 

If Vick pleads guilty to the conspiracy charge, the guidelines call for a term of no more than six months in jail for someone with no previous criminal record.
That likely would mean probation for Vick, said Norfolk defense attorney Andrew A. Protogyrou, who practices in federal courts but is not involved in the Vick case.

"I think the court will consider so much of what he has already lost - his reputation, his career, his endorsements - and he'll have an opportunity to redeem himself," Protogyrou said.

"Under the guidelines, he'll get probation and probably a fine," he said.
If Vick does not accept a deal, according to the source with knowledge of the investigation, prosecutors plan to seek a superseding indictment against Vick with an additional charge. That charge would fall under the federal Racketeering Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act, punishable by up to 20 years in prison, according to the source, who requested anonymity.
The federal grand jury, which must approve any new charges, will reconvene next week in Richmond, per its regular schedule.

Federal prosecutors expect Vick to partly base his decision on what National Football League Commissioner Roger Goodell decides to do, according to the source. If Goodell, who is having his own investigation done on whether Vick violated league conduct policy, decides Vick should be banned for life from the NFL if convicted, the government expects Vick to refuse a plea deal and go to trial, the source said. At that point, an acquittal would be his only chance to play again, according to the source.

If, however, Goodell tells Vick he could someday play again despite a federal conviction, Vick is expected to accept a plea deal, avoid the RICO charge, and take whatever leniency in sentencing his cooperation would get him, the source said.

The decisions by Purnell A. Peace, 35, of Virginia Beach and Quanis L. Phillips, 28, of Atlanta to accept plea deals Monday surprised Vick's legal team, Spencer said. Their plea agreement hearings - scheduled Thursday for Peace, Friday for Phillips - will come a little more than two weeks after Tony Taylor, 34, of Hampton took the first deal in the case and pleaded guilty. Taylor is scheduled to be sentenced in December.

Peace, Phillips and Taylor all have criminal records. Vick does not.
NFL spokesman Greg Aiello said the league has had no discussions "with anyone representing Michael Vick." Goodell is awaiting a report on the league's independent review of the case. A decision by the league on what action to take on Vick will not come by the end of this week, Aiello said.
Vick and his co-defendants are accused of starting "Bad Newz Kennels" in 2001 on property in Surry County that Taylor found and Vick purchased. The men are also accused of executing some of the dogs that lost or performed poorly, and of traveling to several states for matches and to gamble on them.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 15, 2007)

And it looks like he won't play at all this season. As far as I'm concerned, I wouldn't mind if he never plays again. We don't need bad guys in sports.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2007)

I honestly dont think he will play again at all. I hope not atleast.

He also deserves a lot more punishment then he is going to get.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's the latest on Michael Vice

*Vick offered plea deal recommending at least a year in prison *

Michael Vick faces a felony dogfighting conspiracy charge. FILE PHOTO 
By DAVE FORSTER , The Virginian-Pilot 
August 16, 2007 

Federal prosecutors have offered Atlanta Falcons quarterback Michael Vick a plea deal that would recommend he serve at least one year in prison on a felony dogfighting conspiracy charge, according to two sources familiar with the discussions. 
Vick has until 9 a.m. Friday to accept the offer or he could face additional charges when a grand jury convenes next week in U.S. District Court in Richmond, one of the sources said. At least two of Vick's attorneys have been discussing the offer with prosecutors since early this week, the source said.

Two co-defendants are scheduled to appear in court Friday morning, where they are expected to accept deals and enter guilty pleas. Quanis L. Phillips, a friend of Vick's since middle school and a high school football teammate of his in Newport News, has a plea agreement hearing set for 9 a.m. Friday. That is to be followed by a plea agreement hearing for a second co-defendant, Purnell A. Peace.

The third co-defendant in the case, Tony Taylor, pleaded guilty and accepted a deal last month. His sentencing is set for Dec. 14.
Taylor signed an agreement in which he promised to cooperate fully with prosecutors. A similar requirement would be expected of Vick if he accepts a deal, one of the sources said.

"He's got to tell us everything," the source said.
Both sources requested anonymity because they were not authorized to talk about the case.

A spokesman for the U.S. attorney's office would not comment.
Two of Vick's attorneys, Lawrence Woodward Jr. and Billy Martin, did not return calls for comment. A third Vick attorney, Daniel Meachum, said he had no comment when reached early Wednesday evening.

Vick and the other men are charged with conspiring to create a dogfighting operation known as "Bad Newz Kennels" in 2001 on property that Vick bought in Surry County. The men raised pit bulls and sponsored fights against dog owners from other states, sometimes traveling outside Virginia for matches, according to the federal indictment.

The men gambled on the fights, sometimes betting $10,000 or more on a match, and executed dogs that lost or performed badly, the indictment said.
Vick, who is from Newport News and played at Virginia Tech, said after he was first charged in the dogfighting case that he is innocent of the allegations and that he intended to clear his name of any wrongdoing. The federal charge carries a maximum sentence of five years in prison and a $250,000 fine. 

The NFL has banned Vick from attending the Falcons' training camp and is reviewing the case to determine whether the star quarterback violated league conduct rules. A spokesman for the league said a decision by Commissioner Roger Goodell is not expected by the end of this week.

Charles


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 16, 2007)

They should put him away for life for what he did. Poor animals.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2007)

elmilitaro said:


> They should put him away for life for what he did. Poor animals.



Life is a little severe, but he should get more than a year. Also should be banned from ever playing again in the NFL.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

A year is not eneogh. He should get the max penelty for this which I believe is 6 or 7 years.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

It's almost a certainty that he will not play for the Falcons. However, he's
hoping that after he serves his sentence (whatever that is), another team
will want him.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope he never plays professional football again.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

More Problems for Michael Vick.....

Embattled NFL quarterback Michael Vick, facing federal charges related to his alleged participation in dogfighting, has been hit with a "$63 billion dollar" lawsuit filed by a South Carolina inmate who alleges the Atlanta Falcons star stole his pit bulls and sold them on eBay to buy "missiles from Iran”

Jonathan Lee Riches filed the handwritten complaint over "theft and abuse of my animals" on July 23 in the U.S. District Court in Richmond, Va.

Riches alleges that Vick stole two white mixed pit bull dogs from his home in Holiday, Fla., and used them for dogfighting operations in Richmond, Va. The complaint goes on to allege that Vick sold the dogs on eBay and “used the proceeds to purchase missiles from the Iran government.”

The complaint also alleges that Vick would need those missiles because he pledged allegiance to Al Qaeda in February of this year.

“Michael Vick has to stop physically hurting my feelings and dashing my hopes,” Riches writes in the complaint.

Riches wants $63 billion dollars “backed by gold and silver “ delivered to the front gates to the Williamsburg Federal Correctional facility in South Carolina. Riches is an inmate at the facility serving out a wire fraud conviction.

This from Fox News

Methinks this guy is in the wrong facility.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

For as much as I do not like Vick, that is just rediculous...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2007)

This Riches guy is a nutcase.

NJ.com: Everything Jersey

*Vick can add copyright issues to list of problems*
Thursday, August 16, 2007
As if things aren't bad enough for pro-football player Michael Vick, being accused of involvement with illegal dog fighting, now he's being sued. 

Jonathan Lee Riches says Vick stole his pit bulls. But that's not all. 

Riches, who puts a "copyright" symbol behind his whole name, is doing time for fraud in the Federal Correctional Institution Williamsburg, in Salters, S.C. 

This lawsuit was handwritten. I read it and thought the guy was crazy. Then I realized or hoped he might just be a comedian. 

The federal lawsuit demands damages of "63,000,000,000.00 Billion dollars." 

Riches says in the suit that Vick stole his pit bulls, used them in dog fights, then sold them on eBay and used the proceeds to buy missiles from Iran; that the football player has sworn allegiance to al Qaida; that he stole Riches' identity and used it, not only to sell Jonathan Lee Riches T-shirts and coffee mugs, but to open accounts at pet stores to buy dog food; and, perhaps most frighteningly, "_Michael Vick subjected me to microwave testing." _

Man! Microwave testing is a seriously bad thing to be doing. 

I knew I needed to research this, so I turned to Google. 

Riches' lawsuit was filed at the beginning of this month and already, some enterprising entrepreneur has started making "Jonathan Lee Riches vs Michael Vick, $63,000,000,000.00 billion dollars worth of crazy!" T-shirts and selling them via cafepress.com!

There are even discussions about whether Riches is demanding 63 billion dollars or 63 billion billion bucks, because of the unusual way he wrote the amount. 

Since suing Vick, he has reportedly filed another suit to get an unnamed federal magistrate removed from the case because of conflict of interest. 

Riches is no stranger to litigation. 

He has filed suits against the Israeli Mossad, the CIA and Larry King and against a list of defendants that runs from George W. Bush to Tony Danza. I did exhaustive research, but for the life of me, I can't figure what those suits were about. 

He has also sued Cindy Sheehan and Nancy Pelosi in one suit and Barry Bonds and Hank Aaron's bat in another. It's my understanding that none of these suits has made it to court. 

Riches appears to have developed quite a cult following, at least on the Internet. When I Googled him, there were 913,000 hits on him. 

According to his lawsuit, Riches wants his cash delivered by UPS to the front gate of the prison. Guess he figures it will be pretty safe inside the Big House. 

He also "_prays this court will issue_" a restraining order to keep Vick from stealing "_anymore of my animals (dogs)" _and so Vick can "_no longer sell my copyrighted materials_," namely those Jonathan Lee Riches T-shirts. 

Oh, and Jonathan Lee Riches wants one final thing. "_Michael Vick has to stop physically hurting my feelings and dashing my hopes."_ 

You shouldn't have to sue someone for dashing your hopes. It should be a criminal offense.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

*VICK ATTORNEY SAYS STAR QUARTERBACK WILL PLEAD GUILTY IN DOGFIGHTING CASE*
Monday, August 20, 2007


The lead attorney for pro football star Michael Vick said Monday that the Atlanta Falcons quarterback will plead guilty to dogfighting and related charges and will "accept full responsibility for his actions and the mistakes he has made."

Billy Martin, heading up Vick's legal team, issued the following statement:
"After consulting with his family over the weekend. Michael Vick ask that I announce today that he has reached an agreement with Federal prosecutors regarding the charges pending against him. Mr. Vick has agreed to enter a plea of Guilty to those charges and to accept full responsibility for his actions and the mistakes he has made. Michael wishes to apologizes again to everyone who has been hurt by this matter. The legal team and Mr. Vick will appear in court in Richmond on August 27th."

The statement apparently took federal officials by surprise.

Jim Rybicki, a spokesman for U.S. States Attorney Chuck Rosenberg, said he had not heard of an agreement in the Vick case, and that he was trying to reach prosecutors.
Vick's attorneys hope to hear back from National Football League Commissioner Roger Goodell's office sometime Monday about Vick's career options, sources said.

Vick's three codefendants in the dogfighting case have accepted agreements to plead guilty in exchange for reduced sentences.

This from Fox News

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2007)

ccheese said:


> The lead attorney for pro football star Michael Vick said Monday that the Atlanta Falcons quarterback will plead guilty to dogfighting and related charges and will "accept full responsibility for his actions and the mistakes he has made."
> 
> Billy Martin, heading up Vick's legal team, issued the following statement:
> "After consulting with his family over the weekend. Michael Vick ask that I announce today that he has reached an agreement with Federal prosecutors regarding the charges pending against him. Mr. Vick has agreed to enter a plea of Guilty to those charges and to accept full responsibility for his actions and the mistakes he has made. Michael wishes to apologizes again to everyone who has been hurt by this matter. The legal team and Mr. Vick will appear in court in Richmond on August 27th."



What a phony this bum is! First he pleads not guilty, and when his "buddies" flip on him, Vick changes his tune, "will accept full responsibility for his actions and the mistakes he has made." That's real big of you Mike!  

Here's hoping we never have the displeasure of seeing him play another NFL game.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

When you're backed into a corner, and your legal case is going down the
tubes, what choice do you have, except to go out "gracefully" !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

Unfortunatly I dont see him being punished as deserved. I believe he will get off rather easy. Money can buy justice...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeap as I said, he will serve only 12-18 months in jail. That is bullshit!

_"RICHMOND, Va. -- Michael Vick's lawyer said Monday the NFL star will plead guilty to federal dogfighting conspiracy charges, putting the Atlanta Falcons quarterback's career in jeopardy and leaving him subject to a prison term. 


The offense is punishable by up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine, although federal sentencing guidelines most likely would call for less. Vick's plea hearing is the morning of Aug. 27. 

Lead defense attorney Billy Martin said Vick reached an agreement with federal prosecutors after consulting with his family over the weekend. 

"Mr. Vick has agreed to enter a plea of guilty to those charges and to accept full responsibility for his actions and the mistakes he has made," Martin said in a statement. "Michael wishes to apologize again to everyone who has been hurt by this matter." 

*Martin later told The Associated Press he could not divulge any specifics of the plea agreement or how much time Vick can expect to serve in prison. Prosecutors are seeking a prison term of 12 to 18 months."*_


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 22, 2007)

God, what a terrible man. I do not like the NFL (more because I don't like football, hockey hockey hockey), but this certainly will not help me like it any more. I hope he never plays again.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2007)

Speaking of *disgraceful*...

Listen to what this idiot, R.L. White, president of the Atlanta chapter of the NAACP, has to say about Michael Vick...

ATLANTA — An NAACP leader said Michael Vick should be allowed to return to the NFL, preferably the Atlanta Falcons, after serving his sentence for his role in a dogfighting operation.

"As a society, we should aid in his rehabilitation and welcome a new Michael Vick back into the community without a permanent loss of his career in football," said R.L. White, president of the group's Atlanta chapter. "We further ask the NFL, Falcons, and the sponsors not to permanently ban Mr. Vick from his ability to bring hours of enjoyment to fans all over this country."

White said the Falcons quarterback made a mistake and should be allowed to prove he has learned from that mistake.

On Monday, Vick said through a lawyer that he will plead guilty to a federal charge of conspiracy to travel in interstate commerce in aid of unlawful activities and conspiracy to sponsor a dog in an animal fighting venture.

Three Vick associates have pleaded guilty to the conspiracy charge and say Vick provided nearly all the gambling and operating funds for the "Bad Newz Kennels" dogfighting enterprise. Two of them also said Vick participated in executing at least eight underperforming dogs, raising the possibility of the animal cruelty charges.

Last month, state and local leaders of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People urged the public not to rush to judgment in the Vick case. *The civil rights organization said animal rights groups, talk radio and the news media were vilifying the embattled athlete, and that his team and corporate sponsors were prematurely punishing Vick.*

*White said the Atlanta chapter supports Vick's decision to accept a plea bargain if it's in his best interest, but he questioned the credibility of Vick's co-defendants, saying an admission of guilt might be more about cutting losses than the truth.*

"At this point, you're not looking at guilt or innocence," White said, referring to the possible harsher sentence Vick could have received had he taken his case to trial and been found guilty. "You're thinking, 'What I better do is cut my losses and take a plea.' But if he saw this as the best thing to do at this point for his future, then I think he made the correct choice."

White said he regretted that the plea deal will mean all the facts of the case might never be known.

"Some have said things to save their own necks," White said. "Michael Vick has received more negative press than if he had killed a human being."

*White said he does not support dogfighting and that he considers it as bad as hunting.*  

"His crime is, it was a dog," White said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah and the NAACP can kiss my ass too.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2007)

Lets review:
Don Imus says something stupid, not a curse or violation of Federal law - loses job and becomes vilified.

Michael Vick gambles and kills dogs IN violation of Federal and State laws - and we should give him forgivness.

Yep I love equality!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not a football fan; I don't know one player from another. But, Vick is a
home town boy, so the local papers are full of him and is exploits. I hope
he never plays football for anyone, ever again. I'm really surprised PETA
hasn't been in the thick of it, considering their home office is in Norfolk.

Now the NAACP has been heard....... Makes you wonder.....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

PETA: People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2007)

Adler..... how did I know you'd come up with that ?

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

I did not come up with it, I just dont like PETA.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 23, 2007)

PETA...A bunch of dopey left wing loons. 

They have equated slaughtering animals for human consumption with the Holocaust.

Got no use for them


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2007)

You should see PETA's HQ in downtown Norfolk. Big building, right on the
Elizabeth River. Musta cost a "brazilian" dollars......

Charles


----------



## Clave (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the dog-fighting dude is wrong, wrong, wrong...  

But on the other side, PETA come across as fanatics too...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree. Animal Cruelty is very bad thing and I completely disagree with it and think offenders should be punished very harshly.

PETA however is not the answer. They are a bunch of idiots in my opinion.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2007)

Being in the business, PETA and a few other organizations are complete nuts. 2 years ago employees of PETA were charged and convicted of animal cruelty for killing dogs and improperly disposing of the bodies. Hypocrites!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the latest from Fox News....

RICHMOND, Va. — Following an appearance in federal court Monday during which he pleaded guilty to a federal dogfighting conspiracy charge, suspended Atlanta Falcons quarterback Michael Vick said he took responsibility for his actions and apologized to his teammates, fans and bosses within the Falcon's organization and NFL.

"I apologize for all the things I've done and allowed to happen," Vick said during a press conference about an hour after he entered his guilty plea. Admitting to being uncomfortable with public speaking, Vick said he was "speaking from the heart."

In a separate press conference in Atlanta later Monday, the Falcons said they would not cut Vick immediately because of salary-cap issues. The team intends to pursue the $22 million in bonus money that he already received in a $130 million contract signed in 2004.

"We cannot tell you today that Michael is cut from the team," owner Arthur Blank said.

Capping one of the most rapid and startling falls from stardom in U.S. sports history, Vick made official the agreement his attorneys worked out with prosecutors.

Repeatedly saying that he would "not point the finger" or blame others for his predicament, Vick said he had "not been honest or forthright" in discussing his involvement in dogfighting with his teammates, Falcon's owner Arthur Blank, and NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell because he had been "ashamed" and "disappointed in myself."

Vick also repeatedly apologized to his young football fans, saying his behavior was "immature."
"I apologize to the young kids for my immature acts," Vick said. "What I did was immature and I need to grow up," he said.

"I'm more disappointed in myself more than anything for all the young kids out there who looked at Michael Vick as a role model," he said. He said he wanted to become a "better Michael Vick," and would have "a lot of downtime to think about what I've done."

Asking for "forgiveness and understanding," Vick said he would "turn my life over to God. That's the right thing to do right now."

"Dogfighting is a terrible thing and I reject it," he said.
Vick appeared Monday before U.S. District Judge Henry Hudson, who asked Vick whether he knew what evidence the government had against him and whether he had gone over the facts of the case with his legal team.

"You're taking your chances here. You'll have to live with whatever decision I make," Hudson said.

The plea agreement calls for a sentencing range of 12 to 18 months. But Hudson, who is known for handing down tough sentences, reminded Vick during the hearing that he is not bound by any recommendation or federal sentencing guidelines and could sentence Vick to as much as five years in prison when he is sentenced Dec. 10.

"A first-time offender might well receive no jail time for this offense," U.S. Attorney Chuck Rosenberg said in a statement. "We thought, however, that the conduct in this conspiracy was heinous, cruel and inhumane."

Part of Vick's punishment will include paying for the care of dogs rescued from the dogfighting ring.
Vick entered a written plea filed in federal court in Richmond, Va., on Friday. He admitted helping kill six to eight pit bulls and supplying money for gambling on the fights. He says he did not personally place any bets or share in any winnings.

Vick is one of four defendants in the case. The first defendant to plead guilty left the conspiracy in 2004 and is not as culpable, Rosenberg said.

The case began in late April when authorities conducting a drug investigation of Vick's cousin raided the former Virginia Tech star's rural Surry County property and seized dozens of dogs, some injured, and equipment commonly used in dogfighting.

A federal indictment issued in July charged Vick, Purnell Peace of Virginia Beach, Quanis Phillips of Atlanta and Tony Taylor of Hampton with an interstate dogfighting conspiracy. Vick initially denied any involvement, and all four men pleaded innocent. Taylor was the first to change his plea to guilty; Phillips and Peace soon followed.

The details outlined in the indictment and other court papers fueled a public backlash against Vick and cost him several lucrative endorsement deals, even before he agreed to plead guilty.
The NFL suspended Vick indefinitely and without pay Friday after his plea agreement was filed. Merely associating with gamblers can trigger a lifetime ban under the league's personal conduct policy.

Dogfighting is illegal in all 50 states and a felony in 48 states. About 600 cases have been prosecuted over the past five years.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2007)

By LARRY O'DELL, Associated Press Writer 
1 hour, 12 minutes ago



RICHMOND, Va. - First, Michael Vick apologized to all the people he lied to. NFL commissioner Roger Goodell. Atlanta Falcons owner Arthur Blank. Coach Bobby Petrino. His teammates. 

"I was not honest and forthright in our discussions," the star quarterback said Monday, somber and deliberate and not speaking from notes.

Then he apologized to "all the young kids out there for my immature acts."

"I need to grow up," he added.

And so began a public act of contrition from Vick, who pleaded guilty to a federal dogfighting charge and then stood behind a podium to say his job now was "bettering Michael Vick the person, not the football player."

There he was, a QB so deft and nimble he pulled off any number of amazing scrambles on the field. Now he was scrambling to save himself and his football future because of his role in a gruesome dogfighting ring.

Saying he was speaking "from the heart," Vick said he took full responsibility for his actions.

"Dogfighting is a terrible thing, and I did reject it," he said.

Acceptance of responsibility is one of the factors U.S. District Judge Henry E. Hudson will consider in handing down Vick's sentence Dec. 10. The federal sentencing guideline range is projected at a year to 18 months, but Hudson can impose up to the five-year maximum.

Vick was suspended indefinitely by the NFL after his written plea agreement was filed in court Friday.

"So I got a lot of down time, a lot of time to think about my actions and what I've done and how to make Michael Vick a better person," said Vick, who grew up in Newport News.

"I will redeem myself. I have to," he vowed.

In Atlanta, the Falcons said they would not cut Vick immediately because of salary-cap issues. The team intends to pursue the $22 million in bonus money that he already received in a $130 million contract signed in 2004.

"We cannot tell you today that Michael is cut from the team," Blank said. "Cutting him today may feel better emotionally for us and many of our fans. But it's not in the long-term best interests of our franchise."

Vick, who took no questions after his first public statement about the dogfighting ring, said little in court. With family members, including his brother and mother, watching from the front row of the packed courtroom, Vick stood flanked by two of his five lawyers and softly answered "Yes, sir" and "No, sir" to Hudson's questions.

The plea was accepted by Hudson, who asked: "Are you entering the plea of guilty to a conspiracy charge because you are in fact guilty?"

Vick answered yes, and Hudson emphasized his broad latitude in sentencing.

"You're taking your chances here. You'll have to live with whatever decision I make," he said. 

U.S. Attorney Chuck Rosenberg said a first-time offender ordinarily might receive no jail time for the dogfighting conspiracy. 

"We thought, however, that the conduct in this conspiracy was heinous, cruel and inhumane," he said. 

Blank and general manager Rich McKay refused to say whether Vick would ever play for the Falcons again, though their reluctance to cut ties with the quarterback is related more to complicated legal issues than any willingness to take him back. They've already sent a "demand letter" to Vick saying they will attempt to recoup the bonus money he was paid. 

"We realize that this situation has tarnished our franchise," Blank said. "We've heard from fans who are embarrassed to wear the No. 7 jersey now. We cannot undo what's been done. But we can and we will recover from this." 

The Falcons will receive a $6 million cap credit for Vick's salary this year since he's been suspended without pay. They are still on the hook for about $22 million in prorated bonus obligations spread out over this season and the next two. Any bonus money that is returned by Vick will be credited to Atlanta's cap number. 

"We feel very comfortable that we have plenty of room going forward in which to field a competitive team," McKay said. 

Baseball Hall of Famer Hank Aaron and former Atlanta Mayor and U.N. Ambassador Andrew Young, both members of the Falcons' board, attended the news conference at Blank's corporate headquarters in Atlanta. 

"I've never seen someone who had so much ability and has fallen so far," Aaron said. "It's not what is going to happen as far as his football career is concerned. It's just him as a man, as a human being, being able to get his life back." 

Asked if he expected Vick to return to the Falcons some day, Aaron replied, "I hope so." 

Outside the courthouse, a contingent of Vick supporters sang "This Little Light of Mine" and other hymns, while holding signs that said "We Love You" and urged Vick to seek support in religion. Steven Terry, pastor of Deliverance Tabernacle Church in the Tidewater area, organized the group of at least two dozen supporters. 

"The scripture is clear — he that's without sin, cast the first stone," he said. 

A few dozen animal-rights protesters also stood outside the courthouse, some holding signs saying "Prosecute All Dogfighters." 

In his written plea, Vick admitted helping kill six to eight pit bulls and supplying money for gambling on the fights. He said he did not personally place any bets or share in any winnings, but merely associating with gambling can result in a lifetime ban under the league's personal conduct policy. 

Three Vick co-defendants who previously pleaded guilty said Vick bankrolled the enterprise, and two of them said Vick participated in executing dogs that were not vicious enough in testing. The three had agreed to testify against Vick had the case gone to trial. 

The case began in late April when authorities conducting a drug investigation of Vick's cousin raided the former Virginia Tech star's rural Surry County property and seized dozens of dogs, some injured, and equipment commonly used in dogfighting. 

A federal indictment issued in July charged Vick, Purnell Peace of Virginia Beach, Quanis Phillips of Atlanta and Tony Taylor of Hampton with an interstate dogfighting conspiracy. Vick initially denied any involvement, and all four men pleaded innocent. Taylor was the first to change his plea to guilty; Phillips and Peace soon followed. 

The gruesome details outlined in the indictment — dogs were hanged, drowned and electrocuted — fueled a public backlash against Vick and cost him several lucrative endorsement deals, even before he agreed to plead guilty. 

The Falcons defeated the Cincinnati Bengals 24-19 at home Monday night as Vick's replacement Joey Harrington threw two touchdown passes. 

"We're putting the emotions, the shock, the disappointment, the anger and the once-held hope that this was not true behind us," Blank said. "I assure you we'll do all we possibly can to make this season a success."


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 28, 2007)

You know when I saw the word "dogfighting" in the title of this thread, I thought WWII.

Must be all those History Channel dogfights I have been watching on youtube!

I have seen an dog on dog induced dogfight once in my life, I was 9. I was visiting a community of people. First this St. Bernard was growling at some golden retriever kind of dog I think. They eyed each other rumbling. There was a basset hound too. Suddenly they rush, and it seems like out of nowhere more dogs rush in yapping. One of them reminded me of brown pittbull, but I don't think she was. A bundle of growling, yelping fur, all in a clinging pile of 'em. It's kinda blur my memory. my brother was there too watching. Then as soon as it's started it's over. They scatter. 

I find the basset hound, under a car, with quite a few cuts on him, some on ears. Nothing too serious I hope. And the retriever is there too, and he's got cuts, on his legs a few. I think the St. Bernard, saw him later, was a bit chewed too. 

Well, we weren't bitten, but those poor dogs were. I bet their owners weren't very happy.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 13, 2007)

*Dog advocates seek tough sentence for Vick, shelter for animals*

By DAVE FORSTER, The Virginian-Pilot 
September 13, 2007 

Eleven dog advocacy groups have asked a federal judge to sentence Michael Vick to nearly five years in prison and to seize the property he used for dogfighting so that it can be turned into a shelter for abused dogs.

The groups, which include animal rescue organizations and the National American Pit Bull Terrier Association, also wants the NFL star to pay more than $10 million to rehabilitate the pit bulls he and his three co-defendants once bred for fighting in Surry County. 

The organizations are attempting to sway U.S. District Judge Henry E. Hudson when he sentences Vick on Dec. 10. The judge on Monday signed an order that allowed the group to file its motion, but he won’t allow them to speak or actively participate at the sentencing.

An attorney for Vick had no comment. 

Vick, a Newport News native who played for the Atlanta Falcons, has pleaded guilty to a dogfighting conspiracy charge that is punishable by up to five years in prison. He is serving an indefinite suspension from the NFL while he awaits his sentence.

The 31-page argument filed by the animal groups discusses the harm Vick’s dog fighting ring has had on the animals and how the publicity from his case has damaged the reputation of pit bull owners in general. 

“Hopefully it has more impact on saving the dogs than anything
else,” said Paul McCourt Curley, a Richmond lawyer who is one of two attorneys working pro bono for the group.

The motion also asks Hudson to have the dogs that were seized from Vick’s property evaluated and, if possible, rehabilitated. It offers the name of a dog trainer and said his rehabilitation work “can take as little as six months but as long as two years.”

In April, authorities seized about 54 pit bulls from 1915 Moonlight Road , the Surry property that Vick bought in 2001 to host a dogfighting venture known as “Bad Newz Kennels,” according to a statement Vick signed with his guilty plea. The dogs have been kept in local shelters pending an evaluation to determine whether they should be euthanized.

The dog advocates asked Hudson to send Vick to prison for four years and nine months. In August, Vick accepted a plea deal from prosecutors that calls for a recommended sentencing range of between 12 months and 18 months.
Flora Edwards, a New York attorney who is also helping the dog advocates, said the organizations behind the motion coordinated largely through the Internet. Their push for action grew after many of the members felt Vick wasn’t genuinely contrite in his public apology after his guilty plea, Edwards said.

The group filed its motion as a “friend of the court,” meaning it has an interest in the case but is not a party to it.

The motion said every pit bull kept as a household companion becomes a victim of the “media blitz” that follows dogfighting cases. “Every responsible Pit Bull owner is eyed with suspicion, every responsible breeder is suspected of breeding 'fighting dogs,’” the motion said.

The dog advocates estimated that the cost of rehabilitating the pit bulls – paid for by Vick – could surpass $10 million. In addition, the group asked that Vick be fined $250,000 – the maximum allowed for his charge – to support a public education campaign against dog fighting.

The group also asked Hudson to seize Vick’s Surry property and force him to pay $500,000 to transform it into a no-kill shelter for abused and neglected dogs. The public court record does not show any motion by federal prosecutors to seize the property.

In May, a real estate agent who was contacted by a Vick associate said someone had agreed to buy the property, but no deed transfer has been recorded with the county, and the name of the buyer has not been disclosed. 

This is the latest on Michael Vick......

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

More problems for Michael Vick

Surry prosecutor plans indictments in dogfighting case 
By HANK KURZ JR., Associated Press 

September 25, 2007 | Last updated 9:28 AM Sep. 25 
The prosecutor in the county where Michael Vick has admitted to bankrolling a dogfighting operation plans to present "a host of bills of indictment" regarding the case to a grand jury today.

"Yes, I'm presenting matters to the grand jury that involve dogfighting at 1915 Moonlight Road," Surry County Commonwealth's Attorney Gerald Poindexter told The Associated Press in a telephone interview Monday night. 
Moonlight Road is the address of the two-story home on 15 acres that has been host to the operation known as Bad Newz Kennels since 2001, and where dogs were trained, executed and fought.

"Most of the matters that I'm presenting have already been admitted in sworn statements authored by the defendants in the federal proceedings," Poindexter said.

Vick and three others pleaded guilty to one federal conspiracy charge, and each faces as much as five years in prison. 

Vick's sentencing is scheduled for Dec. 10 in U.S. District Court in Richmond. 
He's already been suspended indefinitely by the NFL and dropped by all his major sponsors, including Nike.

Poindexter has said he intended to seek state charges in the case but has been noncommittal about when he would ask a grand jury for indictments.
He said Monday that he couldn't detail the exact indictments he will pursue but said the local investigation and the federal investigation largely focused on different crimes.

"The killing of dogs is one of those statutory prohibitions. Dogfighting is a crime, the mistreatment of animals is a crime, so you could take your pick, or take them all," Poindexter said before cutting the conversation short. "I don't have anything else to say about it. I'm through with it. Hopefully it's coming to an end."

Vick, his co-defendants and his lawyers will not attend the closed proceeding.
Efforts to reach Vick's lawyers were not immediately successful Monday night.
In his written plea, Vick admitted helping kill six to eight pit bulls and supplying money for gambling on the fights. 

He said he did not personally place bets or share in winnings but gave his three co-defendants all those proceeds.

The co-defendants who previously pleaded guilty said Vick bankrolled the enterprise, and two of them said Vick helped kill dogs that were not vicious enough in testing. The three had agreed to testify against Vick had the case gone to trial.

The case began in late April when authorities conducting a drug investigation of Vick's cousin raided the former Virginia Tech star's property and seized dozens of dogs, most of them pit bulls, and equipment common to dogfighting. 

This from the (Norfolk) Virginian Pilot

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2007)

Vick finally recieves his punishment.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats good!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2007)

This was written to the head of the NAACP in Atlanta on the Michael Vick affair. I love it when a white guy can gently yet logically put things into perspective.

Saturday, August 18, 2007
An Open Letter to the Atlanta Chapter of the NAACP

Dear Dr. R L White, Head of the Atlanta Chapter of the NAACP,

My name is Mike. I am 27, and I am neither a member of your organization nor a resident of Atlanta. Normally I wouldn't bother you, but then I came across this article, and it compelled me to write. 

Since I am white, I am going to tread carefully, so as not to offend your gentle sensibilities. But, Dr. White, you are a dumb ass.

Speaking for white people everywhere, let me fill you in on something. This case was not a race issue. It was about killing dogs. And if there is one thing people don't stand for, regardless of race, its killing dogs. You compared it to deer hunting. Again, Dr. White, you are a dumb ass. When was the last time a deer greeted you at the door when you got home from work? Or curled up next to you and gently nuzzled in to take a nap? Dogs are pets, you moron. They aren't meant to be killed for sport. The failure to make this distinction only makes you look stupider.

Sorry, I lost my temper there. Here's the thing, Dr. White. The reason people were outraged by this was because he killed dogs. If Ben Roethlisberger or Brett Favre had done it, the reaction would have been the same, I guarantee you. The difference is, had Ben Roethlisberger or Brett Favre done this, you wouldn't see white supporters rallying behind them, proclaiming he was innocent in the face of mountains of damning evidence, supporting him regardless of the outcome. Let me let you in on a secret about white people; when one of our own makes us look bad, we condemn him and disown them. I suggest you adopt a similar policy. If your group's mission is truly to advance 'colored' people (your word, not mine) you'd disassociate from the idiots in your race. It can't go wrong, trust me.

Anyway, Dr. White, I don't want this to come off as racist, because it isn't. Michael Vick is a despicable person who happens to be black. The sooner you realize that, the less of a dumb ass you'll look like.

Sincerely,

Mike


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

He is fricken right. Gotta agree with the letter writer.

For the reasons he stated is one of the reasons why I cant stand the NAACP.


----------

